# Solved: MRT Application...



## Mogoamerica (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello,

I noticed on my hard drive I have several file folders with a boat load of numbers such as 26af20da4343b33a76f161a8783169... when I click on them, it takes me to a file called MRT. 

I hadn't worried about this before until one popped up on my secondary drive. I don't know if it's because my first drive was getting full from TV shows. This is my TV recording computer.

From what I've read, it appears to be part of Microsoft's Malicious Removal Tool? 

My biggest question is can I delete some of these or not? 

Thank you!
Mo


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are those folders listed in the C:\ directory or somewhere else?

Double-click on one of them to open it so you can see its contents. What's listed in it?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mogoamerica (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello,

They started out in the C drive, but I added another drive and they started going over there. I'm on my other computer now and I've noticed the same thing. The only thing that should be going on these secondary drives (E:\ on this computer and J:\ on my TV computer) is files I move over there or where I sent Media Center to put TV shows. Or so I thought. 

If you click on the numbered and charactered folders, most of them will open up to something called MRT and click on that and it gives a pop up box that says "Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item." There are five on my C drive and nine on the E:\ drive. They look like this for example... C:\f145270a2e0f9fc90827 

They appear to be gradually getting larger in size in chronological order of their dates. I wonder now... do you think they might be restore points? For instance, the first one back in Sept 2010 was 36Mb and the most recent is 48Mb. Each date increases about 1000Mb more or less. Hmmm. I will investigate this more.

Thank you.
Mo


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

They're not what I thought they were.

I've never used a computer with 2 internal hard drives nor used one that's set up to a TV, so I have no idea what those folders are.

You might want to download and install and use *TreeSize*.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mogoamerica (Mar 30, 2010)

I deleted a few of the older folders and nothing bad happened. They must be some kind of system restore for some program I'm using. I also found these files on my notebooks, but I recently wiped my netbook and it doesn't have any of these when I click on the C:\ drive yet.

They are not Microsoft Malicious Removal Tool. I found that elsewhere. Another cool application to check out...

I did download the installer for Treesize. That will be useful.

Thank you! Have a great weekend!

Mogo


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

The Malicious Software Removal Tool(MSRT) is usually included with the updates that Microsoft releases every month.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

